# UK Purple Heart



## Matzos (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm unsure if this has been asked before, but here goes.

Does anyone think it is about time that UK military introduce a version of the US purple heart?
With UK forces now fighting in two major war zones, I feel that our wounded should receive some form of recognition.


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 20, 2007)

I think they should recieve recognition, Im not sure about a medal though?, maybe a rosette or a bar for their medal ribbon. maybe even a patch for their uniforms?


----------



## John A Silkstone (Feb 20, 2007)

I’m of the same opinion as you Bombardier, some sort of recognition but not a medal and I thing that top of the list should be proper medical care. Not only while they are injured but also long term care after they leave the forces. 

Silky


----------



## Reloader (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sure in the British Army, as recently as WWI, wound stripes were worn on the lower left sleeve. Not sure if they continued into WWII, or when they were no longer worn.


----------



## Matzos (Feb 20, 2007)

John A Silkstone said:


> I’m of the same opinion as you Bombardier, some sort of recognition but not a medal and I thing that top of the list should be proper medical care. Not only while they are injured but also long term care after they leave the forces.
> 
> Silky


As always John you are right, medical care must come first. During and after they leave the services.
I think that is one area in which the UK falls down on.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Feb 20, 2007)

Reloader said:


> I'm sure in the British Army, as recently as WWI, wound stripes were worn on the lower left sleeve. Not sure if they continued into WWII, or when they were no longer worn.



Hi Reloder, The inverted chevrons worn on the lower left sleeve indicated length of service, one stripe for every three years.

Silky


----------



## Matzos (Feb 20, 2007)

Twin wound stripes on the left cuff of a Lt Royal Flying Corps WW1


----------



## Reloader (Mar 9, 2007)

Great image Matzos, those are the ones I was meaning. I have found a couple of example images in one of my Osprey 'Men-at Arms' books, one of which shows them also worn during WWII, but unfortunately I no longer seem to be able to post attachments here.


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 10, 2007)

Use the free image host mate, the link is at the top of the page, you will have to register an account but you will be able to upload images of any kind and for any purpose (Like EBAY) the system will provide you with the code to paste into your posts.


----------



## Reloader (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Bomber, I should have realised! Any way here they are, both wearing wound badges on the lower left sleeve. The WWI Private wears his below a good conduct chevron:





This shows a Private, 1st/5th Battalion The King's Own, 55th (West Lancs.) Division, France 1918.





This shows a Colour Sergeant, 2nd Battalion The Gloucestershire Regiment, 56 Infantry Brigade, 49th (West Riding) Infantry Division, N.W.Europe 1945.


----------

